# MySQL: Insert INto ABfrage über mehrer Tabellen?



## Guest (27. Jun 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich würde gerne eine Insert Into abfrage über zwei Tabellen machen, ist dies möglich?

Also ich meine das z.B. so?

insert into xmlfile, xmlinformation (filename,text,filename,filepath,md5) values("test","hallo","test","c:\\test","F8F8F8F8");

Ist mir wichtig, dann am besten ist eine Abfrage statt zwei abfragen


----------



## SnooP (27. Jun 2007)

Nein... wie sollte das auch gehn und warum sind in zwei Tabellen die gleichen Informationen drin - das sieht doch sehr denormalisiert aus.

und hierbei ist es doch auch sehr egal, ob das eine oder zwei Statements sind...


----------



## Guest (27. Jun 2007)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> warum sind in zwei Tabellen die gleichen Informationen drin - das sieht doch sehr denormalisiert aus.
> 
> und hierbei ist es doch auch sehr egal, ob das eine oder zwei Statements sind...



Ganz einfach. Der Filename ist der Primärschlüssel, darum sind die beiden Informationen identisch. Ansonsten sehe ich nichts, was in beiden Tabellen gleich ist.


Gruß


----------



## SnooP (28. Jun 2007)

äh...
insert into xmlfile, xmlinformation (filename,text,filename,filepath,md5) values("test","hallo","test","c:\\test","F8F8F8F8"); 

xmlfile und xmlinformation sollen zwei Tabellen sein? Dann sind dort die gleichen Spalten filename (doppelt?), text, filepath und md5 drin - die mit den selben Werten gespeist werden. Das meinte ich mit doppelt.

Aber ansonsten halt - SQL sieht das nicht vor, Oracle auch nicht - daher nehme ich mal ganz stark an mysql auch nicht.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (28. Jun 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne eine Insert Into abfrage über zwei Tabellen machen, ist dies möglich?
> 
> Also ich meine das z.B. so?
> 
> insert into xmlfile, xmlinformation (filename,text,filename,filepath,md5) values("test","hallo","test","c:\\test","F8F8F8F8");


Nein, das ist nicht möglich (s. z. B. hier).




			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist mir wichtig, dann am besten ist eine Abfrage statt zwei abfragen


Weil man dann weniger Code schreiben muß oder wie? :shock:

Vielleicht ist es am sinnvollsten, wenn Du Dein Datenmodell noch einmal überdenkst. Wenn dennoch wirklich die gleichen Daten in zwei Tabellen abgelegt werden sollen, führe doch einfach zwei Insert-Statements aus...


----------

